# Renewed My Membership



## Quiet Pine (Apr 4, 2016)

OK, extended membership for 3 years. I am so thankful to TUG for the help and advice and information I have received since I joined 5 years ago. I read TUG posts every day but seldom post myself. I'm not aiming for the 1,000 mark. I enjoy my resale timeshare enormously and wouldn't have had the pleasure without TUG (I lurked for 6 years before buying). I want you to know, Brian, because you're the hub. 
Warm regards,
Quiet Pine


----------



## Karen G (Apr 4, 2016)

What a nice post! Thanks for writing--I know Brian appreciates it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 4, 2016)

Ah, i just replied to your email...thank you again for the kind words (and posting it here).

it always makes my day (and everyone else who keeps TUG running im sure) to hear about owners who make the most of their timeshare ownership and continue to remain as members to pass on that knowledge!


----------



## K2Quick (Apr 7, 2016)

I just renewed my TUG membership yesterday as well.  With all the money I throw at timesharing, the $10 per year I spend on a TUG membership is the biggest no-brainer.


----------



## tstired (Apr 9, 2016)

*Ditto to the above*

Good help for a good bargain


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 9, 2016)

I renewed my membership for FREE!  Just write reviews!


----------



## Gaozhen (Apr 10, 2016)

Haha, I forgot about the free membership for reviews, and meant to write a couple oops, but went ahead and renewed for 3 years anyway. Rather the $ goes to support TUG than whatever coffee or clothes shopping I'd waste it on! (And I'll still write reviews regardless...when I remember )


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 11, 2016)

I usually renew for three years myself - will have to do this within the next few days.  I enjoy the site and the reviews/feedback/suggestions and we only own 1 timeshare (DVC).

I think many of us are guilty of forgetting to write reviews - I  know I am.  I wish there were more reviews myself so they would be more current but regardless, I do appreciate this site and thank you to Brian.

Hoping to get a renovated BCV room in May - and hoping not to forget to write a review


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Apr 13, 2016)

*RE/MAX and Judi Kozlowski love TUG*

We love TUG and so appreciate what Brian does for the industry.  He is the best.  Happy to have a good working relationship with him.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 13, 2016)

I come here for the entertainment value alone.

It's like a reality TV show in which folks are in each other's business.
But rudeness is frowned upon and strangely, everyone gets along (mostly).

.


----------



## madex (Apr 20, 2016)

*Renewed my membership too!*

Just renewed 5 minutes ago.   I have rented several times our timeshare units through the Marketplace and sold one Timeshare a few years ago.  I recommend this Forum and its membership to any friend interested in a Timeshare.  Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 20, 2016)

madex said:


> Just renewed 5 minutes ago.   I have rented several times our timeshare units through the Marketplace and sold one Timeshare a few years ago.  I recommend this Forum and its membership to any friend interested in a Timeshare.  Thanks for all your hard work!



thanks for continuing to spread the word about TUG!


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 22, 2016)

Just received another email asking me to renew.  I did mail and should have received a check by now.  Just curious if it was received and my membership was renewed also.  I don't see MY Tug on the top right hand corner (a bit computer illiterate here though :roll eyes


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 22, 2016)

AnnaS said:


> Just received another email asking me to renew.  I did mail and should have received a check by now.  Just curious if it was received and my membership was renewed also.  I don't see MY Tug on the top right hand corner (a bit computer illiterate here though :roll eyes



My TUG is on the *TUG Member page*, not here on the Bulletin Board.  Log in with your Member Username and Member Password (it's possible they are different than the ones you use here on the bbs) via the red "LogIn" link in the top right here: www.tug2.com.  (Or click the "Member Login" button on www.tug2.net).


----------



## marshb4289 (Jun 22, 2016)

*marshb4289*

I renewed also for three years. I mistakenly charged it twice. Thank you for the credit!!!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 22, 2016)

generally we will auto-refund duplicate orders...but if anyone ever has any membership related questions please email them to tug@tug2.net and we will get it sorted out asap =)

and thank you for your continued support of TUG!


----------

